# Hello everyone



## alexdel422 (Nov 5, 2020)

Introducing myself: 38 years old guy from France. Nice to meet you all. 
I’ve pretty much always been a bbw admirer, even though I only started to be really open about it only a few years ago (when I dated a bbw for the first time actually).

I hope to meet fun and open minded people here.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 5, 2020)

alexdel422 said:


> Introducing myself: 38 years old guy from France. Nice to meet you all.
> I’ve pretty much always been a bbw admirer, even though I only started to be really open about it only a few years ago (when I dated a bbw for the first time actually).
> 
> I hope to meet fun and open minded people here.


Welcome aboard!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 5, 2020)

alexdel422 said:


> Introducing myself: 38 years old guy from France. Nice to meet you all.
> I’ve pretty much always been a bbw admirer, even though I only started to be really open about it only a few years ago (when I dated a bbw for the first time actually).
> 
> I hope to meet fun and open minded people here.



Welcome!
From my experience:
 fun and open minded people here


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 5, 2020)

Greetings!


----------

